# Track Dilemma: Build on EZ Track or Change?



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Folks,

This is a real basic question/issue, and I appreciate any and all thoughts. We started with a low-end Bachmann HO set (black track). When I wanted to grow it, I bought some more Bachmann black EZ Track, and some turnouts. I find the turnouts iffy (have read some on that now), but I can mostly make them work ok. I now find that I want a few more turnouts, as well as a couple of crossovers, some shorter straight sections and other things, some of which only come in the gray EZ Track. My dilemma:

Option 1: Just get more black EZ Track and build what can be built with that.

Option 2: Use gray EZ Track for all new pieces, which will allow me to get the crossovers, and maybe the gray turnouts are better? (In this option, I would probably spray paint the pieces, maybe spray all the track and paint the ties.)

Option 3: Sell all the Bachmann track and move to something else entirely. In this case, I assume Atlas makes the most sense, but would be open to suggestions. (What, really, is the best HO track?) 

Option 3 obviously will cost the most. I have a 4 by 8 table now, but am adding an "L" to it. If Options 1 and 2 really will leave me frustrated (it's mainly derailings that bug me), I guess I should spring for the better track. But it will delay me a bit. 

Option 2 is appealing for financial reasons, and simplicity and time saving. If all the EZ Track is painted, do they blend well (are the rails noticeably different in color, etc)? Are the gray EZ Track turnouts any better than the black?

I do appreciate any help you could offer. I tried to find the right place to post such basic questions, hope I'm ok.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mark,
The differance between the black roadbed and the gray roadbed is the rail on the black roadbed is steel rail (magnet will stick to it), the gray roadbed is nickel silver rail. 
The nickel silver rail will provide a better electrical contact, but the switches are made in the same fashion.
Better switches would be Atlas or even better Peco.
Your not going to spend much more on atlas track and switches to get a better running railroad.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Forget the black base, I started with black that came with the locos, when I extended I bought grey and now I've just replaced all mine with grey. Now my trains keep moving and I'm not cleaning track.:laugh:
I cannot comment on any other as I haven't used em.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Just-a-guy:


Although I haven't had direct experience with it myself, I find from visual observation, that Kato's "Uni-track" trackage is superior in form and function to Bachman. I have used Bachman trackage in the past and have had the exact same issues you're describing, here. Bachman trackage tends to be more for display and light uses rather than more demanding, serious hobbyist use. Atlas, seems to be the most widely available and commonly used. I have had much more success with Atlas trackage than I have had with Bachman. (Even with the frustration of having to size the layout and tac down the tracks: it pays off in the end.)

The real question you need to ask yourself, is whether or not you want the "EZ-track" type of trackage or if you want a more authentic looking layout. Also, I think, in certain instances, you might actually be able to mix-and-match the Atlas type trackage and the "EZ-track" trackage.

Just a thought.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, guys, much appreciated. 

NIMT -- Very helpful to know that the only difference (other than color) between the EZ Tracks is the metal. At least that tells me I won't get better switches by using the gray. 

BK-R -- Along those lines, as you've used both and transitioned to the gray, is your experience that the only difference is not having to clean the rails? (Admittedly it's a big difference, but right now I'm working on functionality.) 

ARF - I've read that the Kato track was good. Still, I think if I'm gonna ditch the EZ Track altogether, I'd probably switch to Atlas or Peco. 

The thing is, to make that switch would involve replacing everything, basically. Power supply, switches, wires, track. Starting over. My rough guess is I'd spend a minimum of $300 to make that switch and put me in the same position in terms of the track I've got. Maybe more like $500. I'm willing to spend the money, but I'm trying to figure out, realistically, what benefit I would get, from tossing a couple hundred dollars worth of EZ Track and spending that new money, etc. 

I'm also trying to figure out how to make these darn turnouts work better. I keep reading about "tweaks" to them, but I have no idea what that means. It looks to me like there are flat spots (dead spots) and "bumps" (rough spots), and sometimes I derail, especially at speed. 

Anyway, thanks for the help. I'm sure this is all nothing new...

Mark


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys, much appreciated.
> 
> NIMT -- Very helpful to know that the only difference (other than color) between the EZ Tracks is the metal. At least that tells me I won't get better switches by using the gray.
> 
> ...


Just-a-guy:

I think that's the best you're gonna get out of Bachman. I too, don't like the prospect of spending a ton of dough for a change like that. But, I look at it as a long-term investment of NO MORE frustrations. You aren't going to have those issues with either Atlas, Peco or Kato. It just boils down to the manner in which you want to do your layout and I think it's possible to substitute either Kato or Atlas switches for the Bachman and still have the Bachman everywhere else, if you're not wanting to spend a ton of money.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm an HO guy and exclusively use code 100 Atlas flextrack and Atlas turnouts. I have heard Peco turnouts are great too. Since I don't switch that often (trolley layout setup for continuous running with a small yard) I have no problems with the Atlas.

If I were you I'd change over to track without a base and then ballast it...it looks much more realistic! Also: no need to pay full retail for track. Shop online at sites like Internet Trains, Train Tek or Train World to save a lot off of retail prices.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Just-a-Guy said:


> The thing is, to make that switch would involve replacing everything, basically. Power supply, switches, wires, track. Starting over


You wouldn't need a new power supply, would you? Same with wires.



Just-a-Guy said:


> I'm also trying to figure out how to make these darn turnouts work better.


Why not JUST replace the turnouts, if they are the main source of frustration? You could still use Atlas/Peco turnouts, just make sure you buy the same "code" (height of the actual rail) as the EZ-Track so they line up, and use subroadbed to support the turnouts.


----------

